# Approved!!



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

We did it, a big fat YES- approved to adopt!


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Congratulations may your wait be a  short one xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!  Enjoy celebrating.

OT x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Whooooooooooo! Have an amazing celebration panel on a Friday great idea x x


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

That is excellant news Dinks - celebrate your approval


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

YAY - huge congratulations Dinks - here's hoping your perfect LO is along very soon   .

Love Kiz  xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy (Jan 17, 2010)

Congratulations Dinks x


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

Time for a drink! You're going to have an excellent weekend! Well done, you both must be beaming. Enjoy the celebrations xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, congrats!  

It must be the most amazing feeling ever x


----------



## ChickenLegs (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations! Have a great weekend


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Massive congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

Thankyou all, it really hasn't sank in yet! It's strange and feel very shell shocked - after many years (and tears!!) I have finally now been told I will be a Mummy!!

I shall now buy the OH a decent cordless screwdriver for Father's Day in readiness for putting together flat pack furniture!


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratilations what wonderful news!!!! xxx


----------



## HannahLou (May 22, 2011)

Wow congratulations!!! Enjoy celebrating tonight!!! Xxx


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

Great news xx


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Wahoo congratulations xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Yay Dinks, not only did you make it but you kicked butt, go you   xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

We did Lolly, panel also commented on our tenacity to adopt, which was lovely!!!


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Fantastic, congratulations!!


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations   .  Must be the most amazing feeling! Enjoy every second xx


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

congrats


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Congratulations Dinks, love the comments on the cordless screwdriver 😄


----------



## ariellamcbella (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!  xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

many congratulations!   
hope you've enjoyed celebrating!


kj x
ps a 'daddys kit' should also always contain superglue for mending things!


----------

